# Kandahar PRT Handyman "Popeye" Reportedly Murdered



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2010)

This from the Canadian Press:


> He had lived and worked on what is now the provincial reconstruction team base in Kandahar city since he was a small boy.
> 
> And now Fida Mohammed, a jack of all trades affectionately nicknamed "Popeye" by American soldiers several years ago, is dead. He was believed to be 60.
> 
> ...



Edited to add attached photo - "FILE--Fida Mohammed, also known as Popeye, has lived at the PRT in Kandahar City for 40 years. He is seen in this Nov. 21, 2006 photo. The body of Mohammed, a jack of all trades affectionately nicknamed “Popeye” by American soldiers several years ago, was found outside the base where he had gone to visit his family. It is believed he was murdered.  (PHOTO BY) THE CANADIAN PRESS/Bill Graveland"


----------



## 40below (18 Jul 2010)

Aw, damn. I remember Popeye and his Gator at CNS. Got a bunch of pics of him here somewhere.

RIP


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Jul 2010)

I remember when we built his new house. He was overjoyed that he had somewhere decent to live. What a shame; I hope Attullah and the rest of his family are taken care of.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Jul 2010)

I also remember seeing Popeye going around the PRT delivering things with the Gator too.  He always smiled and was cherry to everyone.  Although I did not get the chance to get to know him personally as I was always in transit, he struck me as a decent man.  I am saddened to read this, and it makes me worry and wonder about the LEPs that worked for me in and OTW.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2010)

More from the National Post/Postmedia, shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._


> Canadian and U.S. officials on Sunday were mourning the death of a much admired Afghan, said to be in his 70s, who did a variety of jobs for the joint Canadian-U. S. provincial reconstruction team.
> 
> .... Fida Mohammad, who had been a fixture at the team's base in Kandahar city since Soviet times, was killed Saturday after he left work to visit his four wives and children.
> 
> ...



_- edited to fix reference in second paragraph -_
_ - latest edit removes title before handyman's name until glitch can be fixed -_


----------



## Haggis (19 Jul 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> More from the National Post/Postmedia, shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._



How did the words "Muslim Terrorist" find their way into the second paragraph of your quote?  They are not in the linked article.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2010)

Haggis said:
			
		

> How did the words "Muslim Terrorist" find their way into the second paragraph of your quote?  They are not in the linked article.


They were in the first version I cut/pasted - fixing now.

Thanks!


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2010)

I think there's some sort of software glitch - whenever I type in "H a j i" (without spaces between the letters) in the quote above, it saves as "Muslim terrorist"..... ???

Am PM'ing Mike about it.

Also posted here
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/95414


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Jul 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I think there's some sort of software glitch - whenever I type in "H a j i" (without spaces between the letters) in the quote above, it saves as "Muslim terrorist"..... ???



Were it not about a decent man who will be missed and did not deserve this fate, I would find hours of amusement at this typing error and the realm of possibilities that may be out there to explore.  Hopefully Mike will be able to correct it soon.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Were it not about a decent man who will be missed and did not deserve this fate, I would find hours of amusement at this typing error and the realm of possibilities that may be out there to explore.


Isn't it one of Murphy's IT laws that you tend to find this kind of glitch when someone doesn't rate it?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Jul 2010)

Sorry folks, the typo was my fault. I'd set the censor to water down Haji with 'Muslim Terrorist' in an attempt to tone down potential racist comments. I've now removed that entry from the censor.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2010)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Jul 2010)

What a waste.  He was okay working for us, but if he works for the US, he gets killed? Junk.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> What a waste.  He was okay working for us, but if he works for the US, he gets killed? Junk.


Who knows if he was just further down the Taliban's list?
Sad....


----------



## GAP (23 Jul 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Sorry folks, the typo was my fault. I'd set the censor to water down Haji with 'Muslim Terrorist' in an attempt to tone down potential racist comments. I've now removed that entry from the censor.
> Cheers
> Mike



Come'on Mike.....have some fun with that censor program....
   b i t c h becomes "twinkle toes"
   f&*% becomes "bees knees"

You get the idea....the **** are boring, and people will soon catch on... ;D


----------



## 40below (23 Jul 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Come'on Mike.....have some fun with that censor program....
> b i t c h becomes "twinkle toes"
> f&*% becomes "bees knees"
> 
> You get the idea....the **** are boring, and people will soon catch on... ;D



I'm a member of a US-based news aggregator site that uses aggressive filters to stay SFW and off internet blacklists and the filter has a number of amusing quirks, the best of which is that if you type a common six-letter epithet for black people, it replaces it with the phrase 'attractive and successful African American."


----------



## Jammer (27 Jul 2010)

It was with great sorrow that I found out today that the gentle and dedicated caretaker of Camp Nathan Smith known to most who met him as "Popeye", was brutally murdered last week by unknown assailants while making his way home from another workday at the PRT.
More can be read @ afghanistan.blogs.cnn.com


----------



## Jammer (27 Jul 2010)

Thanks for moving this...I just found the other thread.
Cheers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Aug 2010)

.... of Popeye, archived, shared in accordance with the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the _Copyright  Act_:


> Camp Nathan Smith's patron saint
> Graeme Smith, Globe & Mail, 19 Aug 06
> 
> Kandahar — Canada's military base in Kandahar city has a patron saint, and his name is Popeye.
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Sep 2010)

Thank you for sharing the photo and sketch here.  You have a wonderful talent, well done.


----------



## navymich (26 Sep 2010)

Decoy, thank you for sharing the photo and sketches of Popeye.

TF 3-08...I was never much of a water drinker but I knew it was a necessity.  I preferred my bottled water with a bit of slushy ice if I could get it.  I wasn't in CNS often, but after just one time of me digging for a slushy bottle in the freezers that Popeye was constantly filling, he was forever after handing me the perfect bottle, he never forgot.

RIP


----------

